# Drunk Mavs



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

LOL.. This was on the TrailBlazers forums and I just thought that you Mavs fans can laugh a little.




















I've been told this took place after the Mavs lost in the playoffs and were eliminated.

Thats pictures of Dirk, Steve, and some Mavs fan. :laugh:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

LOL, d00d, I think everyones already seen these pics.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Maybe some Mavs fans didn't since it was never posted here. Buts its funny anyways. :laugh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Maybe some Mavs fans didn't since it was never posted here. Buts its funny anyways. :laugh:


We just try to keep too much negativity outta here since we got interior precence problems.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> We just try to keep too much negativity outta here since we got interior precence problems.


Which problems?  

Its not really negativity, its really funny. Everyone gets drunk from time to time, but as long as they don't break the law by assulting someone then its all allright. LOL


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

All Mavs fans should take a look at my avatar. Don't get me wrong though, Steve Nash is my favorite PG in the league, so no disrespect, I just thought he looked funny. :laugh:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Dude thats funny ROFLMAO. I might join in and put the Dirk avatar on my name. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Which problems?
> ...


I was kidding. I was just referring to the fact that it looks like were not getting a decent center so were not in the mood for jokes.


----------



## mrcucalamonza (May 14, 2003)

LMAO, that is so funny, I see some Larry Eustachy type **** there. LOL that is great. To bad they weren't with some chicks and kissing them like good ol Larry.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Too bad Don Nelson wasn't there to patry it up with them LOL. :laugh:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...avs/stories/071803dnspoblackistone.2acb6.html

I dont normally like Blackistones reporting but I love the fact he stood up for the Mavs.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

how do you add you on avatar?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> how do you add you on avatar?


Talk to Bizzy



As mean as this sounds Ill take a Drunk Dirk over a Criminally charged Bryant.:laugh:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*from the dallas morning news*

Nash: photos not a problem 

The photos that showed Steve Nash and Dirk Nowitzki at a nightclub in an admittedly inebriated state didn't offend Nash. The pictures were taken by an alleged fan and came during a night of beer drinking Nash and Nowitzki were enjoying about 10 days after the Mavericks lost to San Antonio in the Western Conference finals. 

"I thought it was hilarious," Nash said. "We look like two idiots. But it was pretty funny. If people don't like that, sue me. We had a lot of steam to blow off. I'd do it again in a heartbeat." 

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...tories/stories/091703dnspomavslede.47c39.html


----------



## dukeballer25 (Aug 26, 2003)

whats funniest is that stupid looking fan


----------

